# Tanning and acne scars



## AshleyA (May 1, 2006)

i was wondering if tanning in a salon brings out acne scars or general scars on the face? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (May 1, 2006)

I tan every now and then and I have some hyper pigmentation or scarring and I haven't really noticed much of a difference in the appearance of them after or before tanning.


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

well I know that youÂ´re always supposed to put a high SPF on actual SCARS when youÂ´re out in the sun to prevent hyperpigmentation, the scar would get much darker.

but acne scars are lighter and more superficial so IÂ´d guess itÂ´s not THAT bad. and again every personÂ´s skin is different.

but actually I was concerned about the same thing as I recently started to use tanning beds again.


----------



## anne7 (May 1, 2006)

My derm. said that going tanning will make acne marks take longer to go away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jen19 (May 1, 2006)

Girls, girls, girls - what are you doing??????????????????????????????????????

the uva rays that you get in a tanning booth penetrate the skin much much deeper than even the sun does, causing cellular damage and leading to higher risk of skin cancer and a definate speeding up of the aging process. Keep tanning and your acne scars will be the least of your worries. Buy some tanning cream!! Or better yet, lets make pale skin the beauty ideal again............


----------



## linda46125 (May 1, 2006)

*I agree sunbeds are bad!!! But I do know someone who had bad scars and they cleared up really quickly whilst using the tanning beds, but I definitley recommend you stay away, skin cancers worse than a few scars!*


----------



## smilingface (May 1, 2006)

I used to be a sun worshipper. I have since stopped doing that and now use sunscreen every day. I noticed a big difference in my acne scars when I started using sunscreen everyday. My scars have faded and I definately think that the sunscreen along with the camiella oil had something to do with that. I always noticed in the past that when I was out in the sun for a long time my acne scars got much darker. So I do think that tanning will make your acne scars darker.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 2, 2006)

I have tanned a total of 5 times in my life in a tanning bed, everytime they did help with my scars. But i never tanned in a tanning bed again, the risk of cancer was to high.


----------



## ilafa (May 2, 2006)

Tanning with acne scars makes them almost impossible to get rid of!


----------

